# The "What You Had For Dinner" thread. :D



## Bifurcator

Today I had soba noodles with flame roasted egg-plant, nato, and cucumber slivers.









Burp! Mmmm!​



How about you?


----------



## Hobbes

well I am a huge fan of Asian food except for the spicy stuff but I have never heard of seen something called nato is that the brown stuff that look like beans?
ok all I had for dinner today was a huge slice of strawberry cheese cake so there's not much to show here :sillysmi: its because its unusually freaking hot here today at least for Sweden


----------



## Bifurcator

It's an ancient ethnic food from the Jomon era (before 300 BC) rich in protein, vitamin K, and digestive bacterium useful for general health, libido, heart attack prevention, and cancer prevention. It's soy beans that are soaked in water for a day, steamed for 4 or 5 hours, and then packed into purse like structure made from dried rice straw (hay) and left to sit in a cold dry place for a month or so. The straw has a kind of bacilli that ferments or breaks down the soybean protein into its constituent amino acids. So,  basically,  it's, :lmao: rotten soybeans.  I think it has two spellings if you want to look it up: Nato (&#32013;&#35910 in Japan, and Natto in the English speaking countries - pronounced  gnaw-toe .


----------



## Alex_B

I remember all on that plate ... fondly!

As for me, I did not have dinner yet, but I will prepare Crepes with cheese 
probably.


----------



## Bifurcator

Well share the image mate!

Mmmm, cheese crepes!!


----------



## Bifurcator

Here was todays':








McDonald's the healthy way. 






A Bachelor's Gourmet.






Mmm, mmm, mmm!
​


Where's everyone elses?  No one eats dinner???


----------



## Hobbes

OMG! are you on a diet or something?  jk but a tiny mceedee's burger doesn't seem to be much of a meal


----------



## Bifurcator

I bought 40 of them. 

I only ate two though. 

But by the time you add your own lettuce, tomatoes, onion, and mayo they're more filling than a Big Mac by far!


----------



## Hobbes

yeah you are probably right but why did you buy 40!! McDonalds hamburgers? too lazy to cook? :mrgreen: or you are just a huge fan of mceedees


----------



## Bifurcator

Yeah... do you know how much work it is to pat out and fry 40 patties? And then manage all those buns. Plus buying at McD's is about 1/2 price from just the burger meat - not even including the buns. I bought so many cuz one of my sons dropped by with his family on the way back from ayu (&#39321;&#39770 fishing. So I was feeding a small army.


----------



## Hobbes

Bifurcator said:


> Yeah... do you know how much work it is to pat out and fry 40 patties? And then manage all those buns. Plus buying at McD's is about 1/2 price from just the burger meat - not even including the buns. I bought so many cuz one of my sons dropped by with his family on the way back from ayu fishing. So I was feeding a small army.



wow then I guess it's really cheap eating at Mceedees in Japan lol well here in Sweden I usually prefer eating at a regular restaurant because the prices are almost the same  
lol man are you that old? no offense but it's surprising to see an older person from Japan who speaks English very well. hehe I am sure the kids must have loved the burgers :mrgreen:


----------



## Bifurcator

Yeah, that's true here too. Except for the regular hamburger.  They're $0.70 in USD or Y89 in Japanese yen. A bag of 6 buns here is $2.50 and enough meat for 6 patties is between $5.00 and $6.00 somewhere.  The problem is... that Mac's regular hamburgers totally suck! So, a trip to the garden for some veggies and problem solved. 

And yup! I'm ancient and a half dude!  I was born before surfing was a sport!


----------



## Hobbes

wow thats cheap! I think a regular burger cost more than twice here. hehe yeah I hate the regular burgers too hmm why didn't you add a slice of cheese and couple slices of bacon when you were at it


----------



## Bifurcator

Bacon and avocado are usuals but cheese doesn't melt on those things after you get them home.   I think someone did actually get up and get out a pack of natural cheese slices though.


----------



## Alex_B

Hobbes said:


> wow thats cheap! I think a regular burger cost more than twice here. hehe yeah I hate the regular burgers too hmm why didn't you add a slice of cheese and couple slices of bacon when you were at it



You have Maxburger over there, the best burgers on earth. They are proper meals, and leave all that McD, KFC and BK rubbish well behind


----------



## Bifurcator

Never heard of maxburger... must be a Tokyo or Sweden only thing...  Can they supply 40 take-out burgers in 6 min. for $35.00 ? 

I've eaten at KFC once in 30 years.   What is "BK"? Ah Burger King?  No Burger Kings here either - maybe Tokyo has them tho???  MosBurger is OK. I like their stuff sometimes.

Where's your photo of the cheese crepes dude?


----------



## Alex_B

Bifurcator said:


> Never heard of maxburger... must be a Tokyo thing...  Can they supply 40 take-out burgers in 6 min. for $35.00 ?
> 
> I've eaten at KFC once in 30 years.   What is "BK"? Ah Burger King?  No Burger Kings here either - maybe Tokyo has them tho???  MosBurger is OK. I like their stuff sometimes.
> 
> Where's your photo of the cheese crepes dude?



Maxburger is Swedish! Since I first tried them I refuse to eat any other burger. They make the very very best burgers I ever tasted. And they are huge. Towns where they open usually soon lose their McD 
http://www.max.se/en/


I was busy making the crepes and eating them .. nothing left i am afraid


----------



## Kimberly81

It's not healthy, but I didn't feel like cooking today


----------



## Bamb00

^^that is my favorite thing to get.


----------



## Bifurcator

Looks tasty!  It's been almost 30 years since I ate at a Taco Bell.


----------



## Bifurcator

Today was Makizushi... Yumm!











​

.


----------



## Bifurcator

Gosh.... Only Kimberly and I are doing this???


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Bifurcator said:


> Gosh.... Only Kimberly and I are doing this???


 
Sorry, I usually have whatever my kid doesn't finish, so it's rarely photo-worthy


----------



## Crazydad

Sorry, I actually thought about it tonight, but didn't get a chance to take the picture. Will do it tomorrow.


----------



## zandman

it was blackout in my hood last night so can't take a picture of what i'm eating because i can't see it either. i'll try it tonight if i have a chance to do it.


----------



## Bifurcator

LOL All these lame excuses..  what to do? what to do?  :lmao:


----------



## Bifurcator

Tonight's dinner was small.  Nutritious tho! :thumbup:








Mmmm It's expired "Oriental Surprise"












SURPRISE!  \(@.@)/












Hey look, Stringy Beans! 












It's just not complete without a raw egg though!












Burp... 


​
.


----------



## ajax1291

Porkchops. yum.:mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

Since I had a giant lunch, I just went for this nice 1 litre bottle of proper German top-fermented beer  (local brewery)


----------



## Alex_B

oh, and this was the first proper test of my new 16 GB CF card


----------



## Hobbes

Alex_B said:


> You have Maxburger over there, the best burgers on earth. They are proper meals, and leave all that McD, KFC and BK rubbish well behind



yeah they are quite good but I think the best hamburger I've had was at a Burger King at London Gatwick airport :mrgreen: I dont know why maybe because I was just very hungry  btw lol I actually had BK for dinner today lol got a double cheeseburger and a hamburger and a medium fries and a LARGE coke  too bad I didn't take any pics because I didn't want to look like a dumb tourist, again


----------



## Alex_B

Hobbes said:


> yeah they are quite good but I think the best hamburger I've had was at a Burger King at London Gatwick airport :mrgreen: I dont know why maybe because I was just very hungry  btw lol I actually had BK for dinner today lol got a double cheeseburger and a hamburger and a medium fries and a LARGE coke  too bad I didn't take any pics because I didn't want to look like a dumb tourist, again



it was probably really just because you were hungry.

BK is lightyears away from the taste and quality of MaX  And believe me, I had plenty of either over the years


----------



## altyfc

It's Sunday and traditional here in the UK for us to have roast dinner.

Tonight, we had roast lamb with various vegetables (aubergine, courgettes, carrots and mashed potato).


----------



## Josh66

Pizza for me tonight.


----------



## Bifurcator

Mmmm awesome looking Pizza!  Alex has your beer tho.   Those pork-chops look VERY yummy too! Mmm so thick!

Here's mine: 







A $2.00 special from Circle-K ​



.


----------



## Bifurcator

Alex, is that Ale or beer? Looks great, and it's making me thirsty!


----------



## garboui

Bifurcator said:


> Mmmm awesome looking Pizza!  Alex has your beer tho.   Those pork-chops look VERY yummy too! Mmm so thick!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A $2.00 special from Circle-K ​
> 
> 
> 
> .



whats the white stuff?


----------



## K_Pugh

Schumacher?.. i bet that went down fast!..


----------



## Bifurcator

garboui said:


> whats the white stuff?



*&#38263;&#12356;&#33419; Nagai imo (long potato).*

http://millet.sakura.ne.jp/images/producer/neyasai/tokita05/tokita05_img/pr-tok11-2.jpg
http://millet.sakura.ne.jp/images/producer/neyasai/tokita05/tokita05_img/pr-tok13.jpg
http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/7f/8a/ae2c428568ea4d6dd313a8506123b621.jpg
http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/60/68/f5314231cce37b2e4c51723bd63f1200.jpg
http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/23/d8/7b838fcbccedce7ea631b57ef30963b3.jpg
http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/2e/74/edc36df286eb32f18be4ef74050fc5cb.jpg






And to prepare it into that white stuff you just hand grate it raw. It's very gooey and slimy but very tasty. I guess it's good for you too.


----------



## Alex_B

Bifurcator said:


> Alex, is that Ale or beer? Looks great, and it's making me thirsty!



It is what we in Germany call Altbier ("old beer"), it is a dark beer, top fermented (so different from bottom fermented lager type beers).

It is not exactly like ale, but as my British friends say, it is the best approximation to ale which you can get in Germany 

In Germany, Altbier is my favourite. In the UK I drink only ale. So both meet my taste.



K_Pugh said:


> Schumacher?.. i bet that went down fast!..



:lmao:

  it went down fast


----------



## Phazan

Bifurcator...I understand people may eat differently in Japan, but the raw egg is just TOO far!!  Do a lot of people eat (Drink?) raw eggs in Japan?

And that pizza looks sooo delicious


----------



## Alex_B

Phazan said:


> Bifurcator...I understand people may eat differently in Japan, but the raw egg is just TOO far!!  Do a lot of people eat (Drink?) raw eggs in Japan?



believe me, there are things to eat on this planet, which will give you worse nightmares than raw egg


----------



## Josh66

The pizza was great, and yeah - I'll have to hit Alex up for some beer next time.


----------



## Phazan

I'm making something right now. you guys will get to see in a little bit. It's a suprise. If anyone can guess what I'm making before I post the picture, I'll give you a dollar (Not even joking)


----------



## Alex_B

the dollar is quite weak these days, can't we make it a euro?


----------



## Phazan

Ok fine. What is it like a dollar and 60 cents?'

I'll give you a hint...It's orange, and it tastes really good.


----------



## Alex_B

yeh, a dollar and 60-ish cents .. 

Orange? maybe it is an ... orange??


----------



## Phazan

Nope! Oranges taste good, but they don't taste "really good"


----------



## Alex_B

now it gets hard, cannot think of alot of orange food!
is it made from naturla ingredients, or mainly artificial so-called-food?


----------



## Phazan

Lot's of artificial stuff in it...It comes in a box, it's not very home-made, but you do have to prepare it


----------



## Alex_B

uhm.. I am not good at guessing artificial food ....


----------



## Phazan

Well it looks like you aren't getting a Euro!


----------



## Alex_B

but probably I am glad I do not have to eat that orange thingy


----------



## Phazan

You don't know what you're missing out on, IT'S SO GOOD!!! I was so hungry


----------



## Alex_B

tell me and you can keep that euro!


----------



## Phazan

Lol I can keep it anyway, you didn't guess what it is!







Here is a picture of it! I'm eating it as I type this. It's delicious. Mac&Cheese rocks!


----------



## Alex_B

well, i prefer real pasta with real cheese


----------



## Phazan

That isn't pasta! hahaIt's Mac&Cheese


----------



## John_Olexa

Well, I'm Vegan so no animal products for me!! food or other wise :thumbdown:
Had a veggie burger on whole wheat bun W/ slice of veggie cheese. Organic baked Fries & Green beans.


----------



## jv17

last night i had bulgogi


----------



## Phazan

^That looks delicious


----------



## Alex_B

Phazan said:


> That isn't pasta! hahaIt's Mac&Cheese



Hey Mr Phazan, *macaroni *_is_ *pasta*:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaroni



Just like spaghetti, tagliatelle, vermicelli, ravioli, lasagna, and all the others are pasta!


----------



## Phazan

Hahaha I knew that! I just kidding, because you said it wasn't real food earlier..


----------



## Bifurcator

Phazan said:


> Bifurcator...I understand people may eat differently in Japan, but the raw egg is just TOO far!!  Do a lot of people eat (Drink?) raw eggs in Japan?



Raw eggs are used in allot of sauces and stuff here but drinking directly is probably the same as in the west... quite rare.

PS: I love macaroni & cheese. I make mine in a rice cooker though. 

Pour in the raw macaroni, add a few cups of milk, smother in cheddar and mozzarella, maybe add some vegetables, a little more cheese , close the lid and press the button.  20 min. later - Wala! Mac&Cheese. 





jv17 said:


> last night i had bulgogi
> http://discoveryrecruitment.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/bulgogi.346202205_std.jpg



Excellent photograph! Looks yummy too!


----------



## Crazydad

Ok, I finally remembered to take a picture of dinner, and now my wife knows I am completely crazy. I wish she hadn't turned away so I could have captured the look she gave me :raisedbrow:.

Tonight we had some stir fry.


----------



## Josh66

Chicken Cordon Bleu with saffron rice.
















It was pretty good...  (I think next time I'll have to add a little more cheese though)


----------



## Josh66

Crazydad said:


> Ok, I finally remembered to take a picture of dinner, and now my wife knows I am completely crazy. I wish she hadn't turned away so I could have captured the look she gave me :raisedbrow:.


I know that look well...


----------



## chantal7

Yuk, gross, disgusting, ew! Lol - I'm a fussy eater. Those first few pictures looked pretty gross.

My dinner was cheese pizza  (how original, right? I'm just a boring person when it comes to food)



Phazan said:


> Lol I can keep it anyway, you didn't guess what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it! I'm eating it as I type this. It's delicious. Mac&Cheese rocks!



Yum  now that's the stuff.


----------



## doenoe

i kinda had beer for dinner................and its kinda gonna be my breakfast too. You just have to love fairs


----------



## Hobbes

Hobbes said:


> yeah they are quite good but I think the best hamburger I've had was at a Burger King at London Gatwick airport :mrgreen: I dont know why maybe because I was just very hungry  btw lol I actually had BK for dinner today lol got a double cheeseburger and a hamburger and a medium fries and a LARGE coke  too bad I didn't take any pics because I didn't want to look like a dumb tourist, again



lmao I went to the same BK earlier today and ordered the almost exactly same stuff as the last time except I had a medium coke instead of a large this time :mrgreen: and I took a pic of everything including the lens cap


----------



## Josh66

My dinner tonight was Burgundy..., from a box - lol!  (So I'm broke - So What!)

edit
I might put some hot dogs in the microwave and throw some sauerkraut or something on them though...  Starting to get hungry...


----------



## jeffie7

I need to start posting in this thread, I just found it.

I envy some of the fast meals found in Japan.

I run a cooking website, here's some random pictures for you guys.












































saved the best for last!

Most pictures are taken while cooking so I've never been to worried about lighting and such. as long as the picture gets the point across in the guides on how to make it.

As you can see I enjoy trying to find the legit recipes for hard to find foods, believe it or not, the internet is NOT a good place to look for authentic recipes, I've had the best luck going to the source and learning from people who made it in their own country.

With that being said, can anyone point me to a pupusa recipe that is worth while? 

I'll post some shots of dinner on here next time I get some.


----------



## photo28

Sorry, I couldnt get a picture i'm having Subway for Lunch today. Picture a sub with turkey, letucce, and cheese.


----------



## Bifurcator

doenoe,
The breakfast of champions! :thumbup:


photo28,
LOL!  No fair using your imaginary camera. 


Hobbes,
Awesome BK shot man! 


jeffie7,
OMG those look yummy! But you're going to have to tell me what that egg looking thing is there at the end??? My GF make these a few months ago. I dunno if they're good or bad it was the 1st recipe that popped up in a search. <shrug>


----------



## jeffie7

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut

and for my full review

http://www.handsonkitchen.com/forum/asian-cuisine/balut-381/


----------



## Josh66

jeffie7 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut


I thought that looked familiar (couldn't remember what it was though).

I remember seeing it on an episode of Taboo on the National Geographic channel.  Not sure if I would want to try it though...


----------



## jeffie7

It's really not bad, I have it at my GF's moms place. its not uncommon to see a bowl of 12 eggs sitting in the middle of the table.


----------



## Josh66

What does it taste like?  I'm imagining a sort of ham & eggs taste...


----------



## jeffie7

O|||||||O said:


> What does it taste like?  I'm imagining a sort of ham & eggs taste...




http://www.handsonkitchen.com/forum/asian-cuisine/balut-381/


taste like an egg.


----------



## Phazan

jeffie7 That first picture looks sooooo delicious

I am about to make something delcious right now. I learned how to make it a long time ago, and there is like...no food in my house so I am forced to cook something. Again, if anyone can somehow guess what I'm eating I'll give you what is equal to an American dollar.


----------



## Crazydad

jeffie7 - You are welcome to bring over dinner anytime. My door is always open for some good Vietnamese food. Especially the spring rolls with peanut sauce!

no need to bring the balut though, I'm not that brave..


----------



## jeffie7

Picture taken of tonights dinner.


----------



## jeffie7

And dinner from tonight.


----------



## Bifurcator

Tonight's dinner. 









Catching It.









The Waters Ran Red.









Cooking Some.









Enjoying It.









Oh Yeah...









Ayu Raw And Cooked - With Beer!









Thank You Mr. Ayu, It Was Good To Have You!




.​


----------



## jeffie7

Looks very good! Americans for the most part will never understand good food. 

We love the idea of prepackaged food, and foods that come pre portioned from the market. 

God forbids if we eat anything that was alive the same day, that's nasty and most Americans I know can't eat something if you talk about where it comes from.

You say something about a cow and how beef is made from a cow, "ewww I can't eat steak for 2 weeks"

sigh....

My GF was born in Vietnam, to this day her family over there still doesn't have a fridge.

You want food, you either kill it, or walk to the market and buy it from someone else who just killed it.


----------



## Bifurcator

I hear people saying that about Americans allot but I never find it to be true at all unless of course you're talking about young children. I kinda think it's a TV culture false assumption that doesn't actually apply to anyone except imaginary characters portrayed in a low class TV drama.

Wait, what am I talking about??? All dramas on TV are low class!!!


----------



## Hobbes

ewww you eat raw fish?? lol 
I see lots of you guys love Asian food and eat them the Asian way too, with chopsticks  geez what a bunch of Asian-wannabes jk xD

well lol I am a huge fan of Chinese food but I only eat food the Chinese style when I either visiting that country or eating with my parents xD


----------



## Bifurcator

Well, I live in Japan. 

I've lived here for a very very long time.


----------



## Hobbes

lol I wasn't talking about you Bifurcator-san xD


----------



## jeffie7

Bifurcator said:


> I hear people saying that about Americans allot but I never find it to be true at all unless of course you're talking about young children. I kinda think it's a TV culture false assumption that doesn't actually apply to anyone except imaginary characters portrayed in a low class TV drama.
> 
> Wait, what am I talking about??? All dramas on TV are low class!!!



Trust me, Americans are picky eaters. I work in the food biz, its pretty sad what people do. I'm always very clear about it since it bothers me seeing it ALL THE TIME.  We want are food changed so we don't know what it is, if we know what it is, we don't want it because its too... gross.

Try serving pork belly to an American, they'll freak out and say "that's sick!", yet they'll eat 20lbs a year of bacon. Try serving an American the random "cheap" parts of an animal, it will NEVER happen, however, if you grind it up and put it in a hotdog, sausage, or scrapple, it will get eaten with out question. If you do question it, they'll say, "now I can't eat it"


----------



## Bifurcator

Hmm let's see, I eat:

pork tongue
pigs feet
pork tripe 
pigs ear
etc. 
(just of piggys)
I haven't tried pigs heart or brain but I have beef heart and buffalo heart (even raw), and etc. 

I think of it like, if the animal is going to give it's life for me I had better not dismiss any part of that sacrifice. The only thing I can think of is that you know some *really* weird Americans. Maybe they're all on some strange drugs in the city you're in. I lived in California, Utah, Texas, North Dakota, South Dakota, and Wisconsin and never heard of such a thing except from the occasional high-school vegan. <shrug> And they're usually laughed at.


----------



## Crazydad

Bifurcator said:


> The only thing I can think of is that you know some *really* weird Americans. Maybe they're all on some strange drugs in the city you're in. I lived in California, Utah, Texas, North Dakota, South Dakota, and Wisconsin and never heard of such a thing except from the occasional high-school vegan. <shrug> And they're usually laughed at.


 
I tend to agree with Bifurcator. My family is from East Texas, and trust me, they will eat anything that moves. Growing up, I have had rabbit, squirrel, rattlesnake, crawfish (and I do suck the heads), and just about every part of a cow/pig/chicken/deer....although I have to admit, I am not fond of organ meat.

I think most people who were raised in a city balk at new/different foods because all they have ever had is the standard cuts they can get at the grocery store. And if they saw how the meat got to the store (gutting and cleaning), they would probably become vegitarians. That is why chain restaurants are so popular, they have familiar foods. 

But there is a significant portion of the population that enjoys and actually seeks out new and different foods. I try not to ask what it is until I've tried it so I don't have any prejudices about it.


----------



## Phazan

jeffie7 said:


> Trust me, Americans are picky eaters. I work in the food biz, its pretty sad what people do. I'm always very clear about it since it bothers me seeing it ALL THE TIME. We want are food changed so we don't know what it is, if we know what it is, we don't want it because its too... gross.
> 
> Try serving pork belly to an American, they'll freak out and say "that's sick!", yet they'll eat 20lbs a year of bacon. Try serving an American the random "cheap" parts of an animal, it will NEVER happen, however, if you grind it up and put it in a hotdog, sausage, or scrapple, it will get eaten with out question. If you do question it, they'll say, "now I can't eat it"


 
I don't mean to be rude, but I'll bet you are one of those people who watch shows like this [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp4iI59BfpQ[/ame] and believe that this is how all/most Americans are. It's kind of ironic, a show for stupid people, making fun of stupid people! :er:
I think though that us Americans grow up eating hot dogs, bacon, and all that stuff and don't think anything of it, because we grew up eating it. Now if for some reason we didn't eat hot dogs over here, and went to another country and saw them, a lot of Americans would go "EWW! That's discusting!"..And that's because they wouldn't be comfortable eating that stuff they aren't used to. I'm pretty sure if most American families ate cow tounges all the time, we wouldn't think cow tounges would be gross!


----------



## jeffie7

Phazan said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but I'll bet you are one of those people who watch shows like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp4iI59BfpQ and believe that this is how all/most Americans are. It's kind of ironic, a show for stupid people, making fun of stupid people! :er:
> I think though that us Americans grow up eating hot dogs, bacon, and all that stuff and don't think anything of it, because we grew up eating it. Now if for some reason we didn't eat hot dogs over here, and went to another country and saw them, a lot of Americans would go "EWW! That's discusting!"..And that's because they wouldn't be comfortable eating that stuff they aren't used to. I'm pretty sure if most American families ate cow tounges all the time, we wouldn't think cow tounges would be gross!




Nah, I hate those shows, lets ask 200 people questions and only show the answers of the people who get nervous and can't even answer their own name on camera... 

Its weird, living in Maryland, people here will eat crabs with no issue, as with shrimp, yet the idea of pork belly freaks them out, again I work in the food business, I also run a website, and take lots of food related pictures for fun =)

For some reason this picture of myself freaks people out, its not like they've never seen a whole duck before...







=)

Don't get me wrong, I know a good bit of old timers who grew up in the depression, they ate anything and everything. It just seems that people at least around the city areas are big pansays when it comes to food. 

I have a few friends who will not eat any meat that touches a bone, if its removed from the bone before they see the meat, it's ok, but if they see the bone, they cannot eat it.

Then there's my coworker, if I say "do you know how they make that" to any thing shes eating that has meat in it, she will stop eating it and throw it away, she CANNOT eat it if I say those simple words. its fun lol.

One of the things we serve where I work is hamburgers, I'd say around 80% of people who order them ask for them extra well done.

sigh.

why oh why?

I was the first western person my GFs family ever met, who was able to sit down with them and eat what they were eating. I still remember her moms face the first time we ate together, she couldn't stop watching me eat. total disbelief a white boy could eat what they were eating. I didn't even ask what anything was, just put it in front of me, and I'll put it in my mouth. If it taste good great, if not, ohwell I at least tried it.





Caramel pork belly FTW! such a great dish! I love taking it to work, no one goes near it.

I do think southern people are a bit more open to food ideas, from frog legs, gator, and crayfish. Its a local thing you grew up with so it makes the food good. 

I'll still stand by what I said before, America has more picky eaters in it then anywhere else.



> I'm pretty sure if most American families ate cow tounges all the time, we wouldn't think cow tounges would be gross!


I remember eating my first cow tounge when I was around 10 or so. Nothing says a good taco like a taco de lengua. I grew up about 20 minutes from DC, still not sure why it is I'm willing to eat anything. Other people in this area sure think otherwise.


----------



## photo28

Looks like another imaginary camera: 
Subway
turkey,lettuce,cheese
2 chocolatechip m&M cookies


----------



## photo28




----------



## dataz722

jeffie7 said:


> Try serving pork belly to an American, they'll freak out and say "that's sick


 

mmmmmmmmmm pork belly... when cooked right that stuff is amazing.  I would probably agree that americans are EXTREMLY picky eaters.  I love to cook but it can be a royal PITA cooking for more than 2 or 3 people unless you just want to make plain everyday stuff.  Because if you want to get even remotly creative or something  out of the ordinary there will be atleast one person that wont it.  Most people I know wouldn't consider eating lamb or veal.  I do think alot of this has to do with class and income.  This is just typicaly and far from true all the time but, IMHO people of higher class and higher income are raised on the more _extravagant _food and it is normal to them but to people not raised on that they find these things as different and what is different is weird and what is weird is gross.

BTW where in MD are you jeffie?  Im in Delaware.


----------



## jeffie7

dataz722 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm pork belly... when cooked right that stuff is amazing.  I would probably agree that americans are EXTREMLY picky eaters.  I love to cook but it can be a royal PITA cooking for more than 2 or 3 people unless you just want to make plain everyday stuff.  Because if you want to get even remotly creative or something  out of the ordinary there will be atleast one person that wont it.  Most people I know wouldn't consider eating lamb or veal.  I do think alot of this has to do with class and income.  This is just typicaly and far from true all the time but, IMHO people of higher class and higher income are raised on the more _extravagant _food and it is normal to them but to people not raised on that they find these things as different and what is different is weird and what is weird is gross.
> 
> BTW where in MD are you jeffie?  Im in Delaware.



Anne Arundel county about 20 minutes from the bay bridge.


----------



## Bifurcator

Yep, pork belly rocks!


----------



## Bifurcator

I had some for dinner tonight actually!  Wonderful!  Image coming right up!


----------



## Bifurcator

.








​



.


----------



## bblaine

hehe today was my first food shoot and i got to eat this afterwards!


----------



## Bifurcator

Nice photo!  Looks yummy too! :thumbup:


----------



## photographyaddict

Isn't it amazing how food photography is so much harder than it seems? The angles are the key to success, I think. And lighting and actual styling of the food items themselves, of course.


----------



## Bifurcator

Post some up Kalem!  :thumbup:


----------

